# Help, I need a decent drill chuck.



## 24more (May 4, 2013)

I have a grizzly g0407. The drill chuck that came with it is not even close to ok. It accidentally came with two and they both suck. I'm not looking for a top-of-the-line. Just something decent. Would like to stay under $75.


----------



## Ray C (May 4, 2013)

What's wrong with the latest new one?  Put a straight shaft in it and indicate off the shaft in a few positions.  That's what counts.  Doesn't make a difference if the body appears to wobble a little.

Ray


----------



## Richard King (May 4, 2013)

Have you ever checked out  Polar Tool in North Mpls?  They have good quailty used tools.  Rick told me don't bring in your Enco catalog and try to compare his prices with Chinese junk.   

_<center style="display: inline !important;">Richard Ostman - 612-521-0409 - polartool@gmail.com


</center>_


----------



## 24more (May 4, 2013)

Ray C said:


> What's wrong with the latest new one?  Put a straight shaft in it and indicate off the shaft in a few positions.  That's what counts.  Doesn't make a difference if the body appears to wobble a little.
> 
> Ray



They will work for most stuff. Problem is when I put a decent bit in them, they wobble enough that they don't even hit the punch divot. They are quality drill bits, same as we use at work. I want a chuck that shoots straight. Put a short piece of 3/8 drill rod in it and its ugly.


----------



## onecut jimmy (May 4, 2013)

What shank does it have. i am not familiar with that model but I have several excellenrt chucks. I closed my shop and sold most machines, Still have lots of tooling.


----------



## 24more (May 4, 2013)

onecut jimmy said:


> What shank does it have. i am not familiar with that model but I have several excellenrt chucks. I closed my shop and sold most machines, Still have lots of tooling.



It has an R8 spindle.


----------



## patlandy (May 4, 2013)

I bought a 1/2" keyless Rohm from Enco on sale for around $70.... Super Chuck!


----------



## jbollman (May 4, 2013)

24more said:


> I have a grizzly g0407. The drill chuck that came with it is not even close to ok. It accidentally came with two and they both suck. I'm not looking for a top-of-the-line. Just something decent. Would like to stay under $75.



5-4-13

Hi Ya all:

Got  your message in regards to a drill chuck.  I have been in the machining scenario for 35+ years and have several drills.  In my opinion the BEST chuck
EVER is  RHOM brand - made in Germany.  Enco. Mfg in Chicago sells these chucks.  They have a broad variety to choose from.  I used these chucks on several drills, which includes one for my lathe stock.  They have an internal one piece ring and are very robust and accurate.  The prices are good.  You may pay a little more but believe me it is worth the extra money. You will need to determine what spindle you have and pic one that matches out of the list at ENCO.  If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at any time on this web.  You can get on line and get on Enco's web site for a list of chucks )

Thanks and happy machining
jbollman


----------



## onecut jimmy (May 4, 2013)

What shank does it have. i am not familiar with that model but I have several excellenrt chucks. I closed my shop and sold most machines, Still have lots of tooling.


----------



## jbollman (May 4, 2013)

24more said:


> I have a grizzly g0407. The drill chuck that came with it is not even close to ok. It accidentally came with two and they both suck. I'm not looking for a top-of-the-line. Just something decent. Would like to stay under $75.



5-4-13     10:56 AM

I called Grizzly and they could not match number G0407 with any item.  Check the number and get back to me.  If you have a users/parts manual
that came with it,  it may have the specs of the spindle. )

RSVP
jbollman


----------



## 24more (May 4, 2013)

jbollman said:


> 5-4-13     10:56 AM
> 
> I called Grizzly and they could not match number G0407 with any item.  Check the number and get back to me.  If you have a users/parts manual
> that came with it,  it may have the specs of the spindle. )
> ...



Sorry, it's a g0704.


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2013)

I agree the Jacobs 14N is a great chuck - if you can find a US-made one. Danaher has taken over Jacobs and most of their stuff is now made in China. Older 14N's do pop up on ebay so that is a good place to start. 

Why not a used Albrecht? They are the gold standard for industrial keyless chucks and can also be purchased for reasonable prices on ebay. Simple to rebuild if needed and parts are available. This is what I would choose unless you are going to be using large diameter drills; in that case a 14N would be better.

Rohm is good, too. I have two of their keyless chucks and the Supra chucks are very good. Should come in close to what your price when on sale, or less on ebay. It isn't an Albrecht but I doubt you could tell the difference at DP speeds.


----------



## 24more (May 4, 2013)

How hard are they to get off of a different taper so I can put on a r8. I've never taken one off before.


----------



## kd4gij (May 4, 2013)

I have a Jacobs 14N super chuck on my G0704 and have been verry pleased with it.

The grizzly arbor won't fit the 14N chuck you will need a new arbor also. But to get the chuck off of one of the abors you have 
. Open the chuck all the way and use a drift pin to knock the arbor out.


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2013)

Its always a good idea to buy a new arbor for a new chuck. If you buy a used chuck with an arbor already stuck in there it can vary from very simple to very difficult to get the old arbor out. If the guy who put the arbor in knew what he was doing the arbor will come out easy; if not then you may have to disassemble the chuck to get it out. Depends.


----------



## 24more (May 4, 2013)

Scored a 14n for $32. Thanks for the advisement.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 9, 2013)

24more said:


> Scored a 14n for $32. Thanks for the advisement.



Wow!  That's a great price!  I use all Jacobs Ball Bearing chucks when I can.  I have 14N, 18N, and I even adapted a 20N to a 5C arbor for my headstock and Hardinge TM.  


Bernie


----------



## 24more (May 9, 2013)

Trigrman said:


> Dd you receive your chuck yet?



Not yet. Still waiting.


----------

